# My Pretty New combo & Gelaskin Review!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got this new skin today, I really love the Van Gogh branches. It was sent pretty quick via ups but the envelope & skin was pretty mangled (see below) and I was a little upset...though I suspected that it would be okay once I applied it to my Kindle and luckily I was right.
I like the look of it, the buttons have no names so it gives it a kind of seemless look... though time will tell if I can remember which button is which. It is pretty shiny but not too much and the colors are very rich. Gelaskins are a little pricier than DG but I just loved this pattern and they have a lot of other cool choices. http://www.gelaskins.com/

The case is a lovely Borsa Bella _naked_ sleeve from her new spring collection!









It looked the truck had run over the envelope, apparently UPS has no comprehension of the words "Do Not Bend"


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love that kombo!  Can you tell me the name of that BB fabric?  I must get something in that as I love it


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Beautiful! I really love that skin combo. 

If I'm not mistaken, they make that skin for the iPad..and I think I want it


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous and sooo serene to look at!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am not sure of the pattern name, I know it is brand new and a laminated one but could not find it on her site.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks Octochick, I'll just email Melissa and go from there.  Enjoy your new stuff!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Your combination is stunning!  I purchased the same skin initially, but never applied it to my Kindle.  While I absolutely love it, I decided I like the look of the cut outs for the buttons that decalgirl does, as well as the names on the page turn and menu buttons.  It is sitting "in reserve".


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that's an Amy Butler fabric. I *love* her designs! 

Your combo is perfect! I could be very happy with that


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Which site did you get that skin from? I only know of Decal Girl.com


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Which site did you get that skin from? I only know of Decal Girl.com


http://gelaskins.com/


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I like your skin, its light on the eyes.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link Luv, I should have included it in my op, here is a discount code I found that worked...a week ago anyway.


20% off code: wecanhasbirthday


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a STUNNING combo! Enjoy it!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Ooh, I love it, and thanks for giving Gelaskins some love.   I had one of their skins before I ever had a DG, and there are things I love about both. Yours is beautiful, and I'd thought about getting that one... I might just have to now!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm pretty sure that's an Amy Butler fabric. I *love* her designs!
> 
> Your combo is perfect! I could be very happy with that


Thanks for that info; I just looked at Amy B's website and there are some stunning fabrics there!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

luvmy4brats: Do you have an IPad? I am considering the plunge for web browsing. Nothing will replace my Kindle for reading. Any wireless connection problems??


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DeborahLuvs2read said:


> luvmy4brats: Do you have an IPad? I am considering the plunge for web browsing. Nothing will replace my Kindle for reading. Any wireless connection problems??


Not yet. Key word is *YET* I'm trying to convince my husband it would make a better Mother's Day present than Birthday present (which isn't until July)

I am starting to shop for accessories already though and I love this skin. I normally buy from DecalGirl because I'm not fond of Gelaskins for Kindle (I don't care for the way they do the buttons) but this skin is very tempting


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful combo! Thanks for sharing; your photos are always so artistically done; very beautiful.

(I love your blog, also)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> (I don't care for the way they do the buttons)


By "way" ... do you mean because there is no label on the buttons? That did throw me at first. I did not notice it when I ordered it and 
I actually thought about leaving them off, since my last skin was a "skin it" and they do not give you buttons at all. However, I decided to 
try it, figuring I could always remove them later. I have read with it for awhile now and I actually really like it. I quickly realized I don't need the labels
and I really no longer look at the buttons to use them anyway. I also think it looks much prettier with out the labels.

Oh and thanks so much Ayuryogini!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry, I meant keyboard. I like how DecalGirl has each individual key cut out as opposed to just a cutout around the whole thing.

As for the buttons, I'd actually like it if my buttons weren't labeled.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sorry, I meant keyboard. I like how DecalGirl has each individual key cut out as opposed to just a cutout around the whole thing.
> 
> As for the buttons, I'd actually like it if my buttons weren't labeled.


Oh yeah. That is another big difference, it does make putting the skin on a little easier. I do not mind it, but I can understand why others would.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I must add that Gelaskins get an A+ for customer service. I sent them an email and pics of my wrinkled up skin, before I decided to try it out and see if it was still usable. They responded telling me they would send me a new one and also a claim for ups. I told them it actually looked fine and I did not need a new one. They still refunded my shipping! How cool is that !


----------



## Tails (Apr 28, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love that combo! Very comforting!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It's funny. This thread is almost two years old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

